# Stillen bodykit/front lip



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

alright whoever reads this and has a stillen body kit or a still front lip could you please post some pics of your ride? or links to sentra owners website who have it on thier car. thanks alot


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

please does anyone have pics of the stillen front lip on a B13


----------

